# Lagging



## sight-pin (11 Oct 2016)

Is it just me, or is the forum badly lagging with bits of text etc missing for anyone else today?
I seem to be having no problem with other sites.


----------



## martint235 (11 Oct 2016)

Yep I'm getting that too.


----------



## sight-pin (11 Oct 2016)

Nice one...Cheers.


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2016)

Not alone


----------



## martint235 (11 Oct 2016)

Seems to be better now


----------



## Shaun (14 Oct 2016)

Sorry, yes, network issues at the datacentre. I sent a support ticket and they sorted it pretty quickly afterwards.


----------

